# my log for osta-gain mk-2866



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 1, 2013)

i will be loging mk-2866 for osta -gain.my info is i am 35 years old 5-9 arround 215-220 ilbs bf probally at 14%.hoping to cutt up and get to maybe 10-12 % bf by summer beach time.today was my first dose 30mg all at once .nothing to report yet.i will update this daily.thanks again to osta-gain.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

day 2 nothing to report yet did have a good workout yesterday.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 4, 2013)

day 4 of mk-2866 i am starting to notice some sliming up in my mid section looking a little more toned and feeling good.still early put i can tell it doing somthing all ready.no side effects as of yet.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 8, 2013)

ok so update after on week   8  days on osta-gains mk-2866.still no side effects at all.i am leaning out niceley weights all feeling lighter and been having good workouts. sex  drive is thru the roof.i still think this stuff would be ideal for during a off period but i dont come off so.but i will say i allso think it can add to your cycle and you look and feel better while on cycle than without this.still early but i am likeing it so far and i hope osta -gain holds up to it side of the bargain and i am able to run this for 3 months would like to see what it can do in that time frame.


----------



## maniac0614 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice brother, great log so far. Remember to hit me up 5 days before your rats last dose.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 8, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 9, 2013)

was not planing to update this today but i have to .yesterday i worked arms and i had 2 random guys and 3 diffrent girls from my gym tell me how big and sick my arms looked they were so swole and pumped and vainey.the best i have ever looked in my 20 years of working out.so the vasculairty is the best thing i can report so far i dont know if it is normal or what but this mk-2866 has me looking and feeling great in a short period of time.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 9, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Good job!



thanks means a  lot coming from someone as fine as you.your avatar pic is just insane.you should be geting paid to take pics like that for real.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 10, 2013)

just leting everyone know when i say i am meaning my rat which is the one that is taking mk-2866 and is looking and feeling great.the best my rat has looked in 20 years.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 12, 2013)

just to update rat still looking and feeling good .going to be out of the gym for like 3-4 days in a row hope it does not set me back to much.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 15, 2013)

just updateing my log everything is going reall well leaning out and feeling good.the only concern i have is it looks like i am all most out. hard to tell with these dark bottles idk if my rat took a couple doses that were a little over or what.but to me looks like i have about a weeks worth left when i should have 2+ weeks worth left.i dont want to run out because my rats having such good results all ready i really want to see what he looks like after 3 months on this wow.going to be a bad rat.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice log bro. I've been looking into the osta to run along side my cruise dose of test when I'm not blasting


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 16, 2013)

yea you should this stuff is good.it has me feeling really good hard all over. sex drive thru the roof weights are up and just makes you have a good look.and no side effects for me so far.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 17, 2013)

to update it is all most 3 weeks in and i am looking good several people have told me how good and cutt my rat looks.i have had to miss more work outs than usuall lately which will usually cause me to not look my best . but with this stuff even skipping 3 or 4 days in a row i look like i just left the gym at all times.which is a great think makes a world of diffence when you look all pump and vainey all the time like you just left from working out.i am rambling to put it short this stuff is good shit.osta-gains ostarine (mk-2866) is on point.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 18, 2013)

man great workout again did chest was really moving some weight arround.does anybody know does this stuff keep working like are my results going to keep coming or after so long will it stop working or what?osta-gain is suppose to have me another bottle on the way to me.if this secound bottle goes as  good as first i will just be crazy happy.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 22, 2013)

wow osta-gain is on its game.i was all most out told them about it and bam it shows up in my mail box all most over night.so i am going on 4 weeks and used one bottle gotten great results so far.really going to see what this stuff can do now i am coming off of tren.going to see if this stuff can help me keep my results i got.so far i am loving it will see how it goes now that i will be off.if my rat stays looking as good as it has been i will be 100% happy.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 24, 2013)

well to update i am really statring to think that this ostarine( mk-2866).is really just tren u dont shoot or have any side effects with.i am about 2 doses into my secound bottle right at a month and i just keep recomping i am not willing to say this stuff recomps you better than tren yet but i will say it holds it on with it which is crazy.people that see me daily are going crazy and wanting to know how i suddenly now look like a bber.those are quotes and i am not dieting at all but my workouts and cardio are on point.


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats awesome man . I ran a bottle a while back and seen some recomping but then decided to just run some gear lol . i did like it and have a bottle left over my wife is running now . Its been in the fridge for about 8 months HOPEFULLY its still good . Cant tell by the taste because IMHO it taste like hell right from the start lol


----------

